# how to firm up mushy stool?



## mdevault

Right now my BMs tend to be quite mushy, more or less resembling a pile of mud. This is a problem because these stools are messy and hard to contain. I'd like to be able to have the firmer, more tubular-type movements. I'm about a 5-6 on the Bristol Stool Scale right now, but I'm aiming for 2-4. Anyone have any success in doing this?


----------



## overitnow

What I called IBS-M(ud) was a phase I went through during my recovery from 10 years of all-out D. I used a flavonoid extract with anti-inflammatory values and eventually the inflammation that was causing that retreated to the one piece tubular soft bm, with incomplete evacuation stage. That was treatable with a good fiber powder. If there is anything in your past that might link to inflammation--use Google to see if their are links--then the flavonoids would probably be worth a trial.Mark


----------



## BQ

And/Or try calcium carbonate supplements. See Linda's Calcium Thread thumbtacked to the top of this forum for more info.


----------



## mdevault

overitnow said:


> What I called IBS-M(ud) was a phase I went through during my recovery from 10 years of all-out D. I used a flavonoid extract with anti-inflammatory values and eventually the inflammation that was causing that retreated to the one piece tubular soft bm, with incomplete evacuation stage. That was treatable with a good fiber powder. If there is anything in your past that might link to inflammation--use Google to see if their are links--then the flavonoids would probably be worth a trial.Mark


That's interesting, I too suffered for many years with absolutely awful explosive diarrhea, which has now turned into this not quite as awful but still bad mud stuff, which strangely enough despite its soft consistency often requires pushing and feels incompletely evacuated, making me feel as though I'm in some kind of transition stage between IBS-D and IBS-C. I wonder if this is a common course with IBS? I'll look into the flavonoid and D supplements.


----------



## mdevault

Oops, meant calcium not D. Must have been thinking how they say calcium and vitamin D go together.


----------



## TVgirl

Have you tried metamucil to add bulk?? some people think metamucil is just for constipation but it actually helps those with diarrhea too. It is forms more bulk to the stool and it is totally worth a try. But start slow then work your way up till your body gets used to it.


----------

